
Quick Facts About the Silicon Valley Microschool That’s Disrupting Education - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/quick-facts-about-the-silicon-valley-microschool-thats-disrupting-education
======
xenophonf
The only thing that could make this SV startup better is the blockchain.

~~~
Mononokay
> Young thought leaders with no needs besides occasional hunger or thirst are
> welcome!

> We help children start businesses. Learning facilitators provide laptops,
> whiteboards, business plan templates, Post-Its, and early access to an
> entrepreneur’s despair.

They forgot to say they're taking 20% equity in the child!

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
It's good to see them using containers.

------
noetic_techy
More like "pay me 50k/yr and I will home-school your kid." You're not
disrupting anything.

~~~
pulisse
Bless your heart.

